# any news on the new Forge TIP?



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

Word is that Forge is making their own TIP for the APH engine and that it will be out in about a month?
Is there any truth to that?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (OLD GHOST)*

It is true that we are no longer supplying Samco hose products.
They have not been able to consistantly maintain the supply of product to us and we have chosen to source the product from another manufacturer that will not incur 8-12 week lead times.
We have just released our own version of the Induction Hose for AWP, AWW, and AWD engine codes, and the other hoses should soon follow.
I cannot yet provide an exact lead time, but a month shouldn't be too far off that mark.


----------



## VrFusion (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (OLD GHOST)*

thats what i have heard from other members. I could use one for my APH too. Bump to get the info out there.








DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE *APH* ENGINES










_Modified by VrFusion at 2:07 PM 8-1-2005_


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (VrFusion)*

Awesome news! Thanks Mike.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (OLD GHOST)*

Make APH hoses now















Seriously, if you make them, I'll place an order.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_Make APH hoses now















Seriously, if you make them, I'll place an order.








I hate to burst your bubble, but these hoses will not be available for a few weeks.
It takes time to do the necessary CAD-cam drawings, tooling development, prototyping, and test-fitment. If changes need to be made, more time is required.
Once fitment is confirmed, then production will commence. 
It's not as simple as you might think.


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? ([email protected])*

What about a boost hose kit for the AWP that includes a TB hose?


----------



## VrFusion (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? ([email protected])*

if you need a testing MONKEY I'll will be glad to offer my APH engine for it to be tested with the hose!!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







I hate to burst your bubble, but these hoses will not be available for a few weeks.
It takes time to do the necessary CAD-cam drawings, tooling development, prototyping, and test-fitment. If changes need to be made, more time is required.
Once fitment is confirmed, then production will commence. 
It's not as simple as you might think.

Gee, I was only kidding. It seems that there is a lack of interest in the APH engine, so the more parts the better. Take your time. I'd like the part to be designed well. 
Heck, I was the guy that asked you about APH hoses at Waterfest. I bought a black billet antenna from you. All this over a couple of emoticons


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (Mikes72sb)*

It's not about a lack of interest in the APH engine, nor a relaxed attitude towrds producing the parts.
My only point was that these are not the types of parts that can be made quickly. They are quite expensive and time consuming to make.
We are working on it, however.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? ([email protected])*

bump for any new news?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (OLD GHOST)*

At this time, this is still not something that is available yet.
We are working on it as quickly as is possible!


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? ([email protected])*

cool.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (OLD GHOST)*

bump.
How we lookin out there?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (OLD GHOST)*

It's coming along!
I *think* I will have a prototype for test fitment within the next couple weeks.
Same thing for the TT225 hoses.
It's been slow going starting from scratch on these, but it's gradually getting better.
I'll try to keep you updated as much as possible.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? ([email protected])*

By the way, all colors, blue, black, and red, will be readily available once fitment is confirmed and production commences.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? ([email protected])*

That's good news, Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll be on the list for one as soon as you give the high sign http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (Mikes72sb)*

Awesome Mike. Thanks for the heads up! My $ is ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (OLD GHOST)*

I found out this morning....
.....Mid-Late October Availability!


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? ([email protected])*

nice.
did you get my IM?


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (OLD GHOST)*

whats the approx price gonna be?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (anthony_g)*

*Estimated at *$190 including stainless steel worm-drive hose clamps!


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? ([email protected])*

would anyone know if this would help with adding low end torque, before the turbo kicks in?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (anthony_g)*

Typically, this type of product only improves higher RPM response and power. There is really no additional low-end power added.


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? ([email protected])*

thx.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (anthony_g)*

how we looking on this?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (OLD GHOST)*

I'm still waiting to recieve the unit(s), but I'm checking on the status tomorrow morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? ([email protected])*

thanks mike.


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (OLD GHOST)*

Finally some pipes for an APH layout... nice







Can't wait to give away some $$


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm still waiting to recieve the unit(s), but I'm checking on the status tomorrow morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (Mikes72sb)*

I have a shipment arriving Tuesday.
I *think* at least 1 unit is in there for test fitting.
We'll see what happens!


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? ([email protected])*

ready to click the "submit" button


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: any news on the new Forge TIP? (OLD GHOST)*

bump. 10-24-05
this looks updated but no APH
http://forgemotorsport.com/con...LFIND


_Modified by OLD GHOST at 11:18 PM 10-24-2005_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i want aph hoses so bad! money ready


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

interesting.


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Hangin' in there


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (noR)*

well I dont know if Mike is ignoring this thread now or what... he sure isnt MIA as he is posting in others








it would be nice to know whats up. a simple answer will do.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

I'm not ignoring the thread, but I still have been given no new info, myself.
I feel like an absolute idiot continuing to promise a given time frame and not being able to deliver on that.








I am on the case, though, and as soon as I have more info, I promise, I will let everyone know.


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good 'nough for me. Yeah, sorry it sucks man. Deadlines are horrible like that, especially self-proclaimed ones.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (noR)*

thanks for getting back and lookin out for us APHer's! sorry if i came across








hope the part comes through. I'd really like to do this before it gets really friggin cold


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

I really appreciate everyone's patience, even if it's growing uncomfortably tiresome.
I don't mean to keep anyone waiting, and I understand your frustrations.
I will do whatever I can to make things as easy as possible when the product is released.


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We are just finalising fit and material trimming in the UK on the pre production hoses , this hose has been a little more difficult to make but is moving on , I apologise for the delay , all the development and test is done in the UK then we ship to you guys in the USA .
we should have something for the month end


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*

Thanks for the update!


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

hi. are we still on track for month end?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (anthony_g)*

As far as I am aware, we are.
We have a very large trade show coming up at the beginning of December and I have been told to expect to receive a huge shipment of hoses just prior to the event. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

kewl, when do you think we ( well really, me ;-) ) can order one?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (anthony_g)*

Early December, maybe!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sounds good. maybe that'll be my Xmas gift ;-)


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

what a perfect xmas gift that would be


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

tis the season


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

loosk like xmas may come and go...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Sorry all, but rest assured that we are working on this. We want to release the hose just as much as you would like to see it released, but with so many projects and so much manufacturing going on, it's taking longer than we would have liked. I can only ask that you guys hang in there and look to this forum for updates.


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hi. any update?


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (anthony_g)*

and now.... 2006!


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

August gone
September gone
October gone
November gone
December gone
and January comes to an end.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
im losing faith in Forge. I mean they've had the pipe designed for other NB engine models, some say the Audi TT T.I.P's fit.
How hard is it to make one for the APH engine?
What happened to those test pipe(s)? What happened to the shipment for the show? I offered my car for testing and even my time to drive down!
Ya, your not going to make a fortune on us NB owners but you will make long lasting customers if you create products and promote some loyalty to the NB. 
*Hits google for a T.I.P....










_Modified by OLD GHOST at 2:27 PM 1-28-2006_


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

And February is here and some samples are on the way this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
At last they are done , the US office have been pushing hard for these parts and we have kinda let them down , Various excuses like vacations , wrong fitment etc have meant unacceptable delays , however we will try to move the production on more quickly once fitment has been approved , thank you for your patience


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*

Yay! Better late than never. We do try to take care of everyone, but given that we are a relatively small company with a large product range, it's tough sometimes to get everything done to our standards as quickly as we would all like. Now to confirm fitment and ramp up some real production for you folks. Stay tuned! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have faith in Forge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_I have faith in Forge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

heres to faith


----------



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Dont know if this helps you guys or makes it worse but im running the new Forge TIP on my AWP and its amazing. Between the TIP and a slight adjustment to my timing the engine responds so well and the poor little k03 can breath so the drop in power is not near as bad as it was before in the upper rpms. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Forge makes some quality stuff, well worth the wait.


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Redapex)*

APH hoses arrived in the US office for test fitting


----------



## JETahhh (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*

whats available?


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forge Motorsport* »_APH hoses arrived in the US office for test fitting 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
let me know if you need a vehicle (automatic)


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

heres a list of what fits what 
Forge turbo intake pipe engine codes
Old part number FM TT180 IND;
Please use NEW Forge part number FM180 IND
This hose fits the following Engine codes;
AVC
APH
AJQ
AGU
ATC
Old Part number TB 1007 
Please use NEW Forge part number FM 225 IND 
This hose fits the following Engine codes;
Audi TT 255, Audi S3, SEAT Leon Cupra R 
AMK
BAM
APX
AUL

Part number FMGOLF IND
This hose fits the following Engine codes;
AWU
AUQ
AWP
APP
AUM
AWW
AWD
Part number FMA4B5 IND
This hose fits the following Engine codes;
AEB
ATW
AWM
AVJ
Part number FMA4B6 IND 
This hose fits the following Engine codes;
BFB
BEX
Under development, Smart car, Seat Ibiza 1.8T


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*

does this mean they are for sale or is this an update on model #'s?


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

I believe the US office is arranging a test fit to be sure all is ok


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

OLD GHOST, sent you an email. If you could get back to me at [email protected]







thanks


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_OLD GHOST, sent you an email. If you could get back to me at [email protected]







thanks

hit ya back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

